# KitchenAid Professional Mixer



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I recently purchased the 525 watt KA Pro mixer. I plan to knead bread dough with it. How do I know if the dough is becoming overworked?

BTW I purchased the unit for $299 plus tax at Williams Sonoma. They do price matching so I presented them with a hardcopy advertisement from electronicsEmall.com that sells the unit for the same price. Go for it y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

[ April 10, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wooo that is too cheap, thanks!
I have destoryed several robocops (robocoup?)
cuisinarts, and one kitchenaid....noone around here repairs them....I've even sent them to SF for repairs.
It's time for the big guns.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I'd always recommend the most powerful model. However, the speed setting is #2 for kneading bread. No lower, no faster. Only #2 is the correct speed setting for working bread doughs.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hey Shroomgirl. What size KA's did you burn out. How much dough did it knead and how long did you use the unit?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

it was either 325 or 400....it sat in a box for months, I was using a cuisinart for mixing doughs at the time and didn't open it for a while....used it for probably 6 monthes, I don't remember the dough that broke the KA engine....but I'm rough on machinery, I buy emersion blenders every 4-6 monthes...
Some of my breads are pretty dense, rye,whole wheat, molasses, milk, butter, nuts, seeds etc....


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Good for you!

They sell that at Sur la table for a lot more!

http://www.surlatable.com/common/pro...1&PRRFNBR=6088


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

To all, as I say again, electronicsEmall.com has the lowest price for the professional model, $299 + s&h.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

kokopuffs...thanks for the info, I had no idea that Williams Sonoma did price matching.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Okay, folks, I used my KA for the first time in breadmaking. What formerly took over an hour for 1 or 2 pounds of dough, including mixing, kneading and cleanup, now only takes 15 minutes. Thank you, Kitchen Aid.

It'll take a bit of experience to know when kneading is finished and the dough has achieved proper consistency - using a machine.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

kokopuffs,

There are tons of recipes specifically written for mixers like the one you have you might want to look for. Also, want to try something fun? Try making your own homemade butter! (If you need directions, let me know.)


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

OH CCHIU,

Directions for homemade butter, pretty pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase!!

Thanks,


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

To make homemade butter all you do is continue beating fresh cream way beyond the "hard peak" stage. The liquid will separate from the fat. Continue beating the fat portion after having drained off the "buttermilk". Add salt to taste.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you, Koko.

How much cream to use for 1 lb butter??


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It's been 25 years since I made butter. As I faintly recall, 1 cup of cream yields 1/2 cup (1 std cube or 1/4 pound) of butter. Therefore, 4 cups of cream yields 1 pound of butter.

I don't recall if it's light/heavy/standard cream, either.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

My guess would be heavy cream!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've made homemade butter but found that it is more expensive than Land O' Lakes butter - not worth the cost of cream.


----------

